# First time European Mount and Decor



## Wholaverj (Jan 22, 2005)

This is the first time I European mounted a deer and instead of the boring, usuall wall plaque to display it on, I wanted to go create the vision of a buck skull hanging on an old farmstead barbwire fence post back when they used trees as posts before lumber. I think it turned out well. I'm goin to add a half shucked corn cob to the base today to give it yellow and beige complimentary colors to go with the dark green moss. I think the yellow&Beige on the dark green base will make the appearence "POP"..besides, the base looks to basic and boring. Let me know what ya think! Thanks!!! 

I also snipped the "Barbs" off the barbwire and made them flat to keep from getting ripped open. If you consider making a similar design, just take wire snips and snips the sharp ends flat on the barbed wire, trust me, it helps!


----------



## nitroteam (Jun 27, 2010)

Looks good. I like it ..


----------



## boulevard (Jul 15, 2010)

between this and the other similar one, I have a good idea of what to do with my next bigger buck


----------



## mudflap (Feb 2, 2009)

I like it too. I have an old locust fence post with lots of charatcer. I may try this.


----------



## smartwick08 (Feb 9, 2010)

in my opinion i would have wanted the nose of the skull pointed down


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Looks good. Congrats.


----------

